# unfriend -I unfriended them



## cambiandodetema

Hello, all!  I have been looking in the forums for a way to say *unfriend someone on facebook.* I found *lo eliminé *and *le he quitado de amigo.  *Mu question is why does one form use *lo* and one *le*.  Both times the person being unfriended is a direst object,  (I ufriended him.) so I would think *lo.  
*
Thanks for your help.

PS I know *eliminé *in the title should have an accent, but I have no way to put one there.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Go for '_lo_', cambiandodetema. Some speakers use '_le_' instead. Although it is accepted, the latter is not advisable. This thing with the third person direct object personal pronouns is one of the most covered issues around here.

(Thanks for your PS!)


----------



## Raposu

Cambioandedetema,here's a link to a free program to generate Spanish accented characters.  Lexibar, for Spanish special keyboard characters  It works in any forum or programs.  You can also click on the omega (Ω) character in this forum to access the accented letters.  It's at the far right of the selection list above the space where you enter your comments or question.


----------



## SevenDays

cambiandodetema said:


> Hello, all!  I have been looking in the forums for a way to say *unfriend someone on facebook.* I found *lo eliminé *and *le he quitado de amigo.  *Mu question is why does one form use *lo* and one *le*.  Both times the person being unfriended is a direst object,  (I ufriended him.) so I would think *lo.
> *
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> PS I know *eliminé *in the title should have an accent, but I have no way to put one there.



Just a bit more detail to what Sandro mentioned, this use of "le" is known as _leísmo _(the use of "le" where "lo" should go). _Leísmo _is common in certain areas, but in others (especially Latin America) "lo" is used.


----------



## JosOlsen

Hi cambiandodetema  I just want to say that "lo he quitado de amigo" doesn't sound natural to my native Spanish ear. I would say "lo he quitado de mis amigos" o "lo he quitado de mi lista de amigos"


----------



## cambiandodetema

Raposu said:


> Cambioandedetema,here's a link to a free program to generate Spanish accented characters.  Lexibar, for Spanish special keyboard characters  It works in any forum or programs.  You can also click on the omega (Ω) character in this forum to access the accented letters.  It's at the far right of the selection list above the space where you enter your comments or question.


Good suggestion!  I know about the omega (I thought the were headphones) but I can't find a way to use them in the title.  In the main body, yes, but the title, no.



SevenDays said:


> Just a bit more detail to what Sandro mentioned, this use of "le" is known as _leísmo _(the use of "le" where "lo" should go). _Leísmo _is common in certain areas, but in others (especially Latin America) "lo" is used.


If I were a native speaker, I could get away with using *le* instead of *lo*.  But...as a from scratch student of Spanish, I have to say it the grammar book way.   Thanks for your help.  I think language use and structure are so interesting.

If I wanted to say in Spanish that I had unfriend two people (both women) from my facebook account, would these be OK ways to say it?

*  1. Eliminé a dos amigas de mi lista de amigos en facebook
  2. Las eliminé de mi lista de amigos....
  3. He quitado a dos amigas de mi lasta de amigos...
  4. Las he quitado de mi lista de amigos...*


I am working on lo/le, so I am hoping I picked the right ones.


----------



## Puentes_etéreos

Hello! All the options are correct. I think the most accurate translation would be "eliminé dos personas de mi cuenta de Facebook".


----------



## LACQUA 09

Number 2 is the best:
Las eliminé del Facebook.
And whether you need to clarify that they are women, you should say:
Eliminé a dos mujeres/ a esas dos mujeres  de Facebook.


----------



## cambiandodetema

LACQUA, I think all the facebook posts I have read refer simply to facebook.  Where you are, they say *el facebook?*


----------



## IMD90

cambiandodetema said:


> If I wanted to say in Spanish that I had unfriend two people (both women) from my facebook account, would these be OK ways to say it?
> 
> *  1. Eliminé a dos amigas de mi lista de amigos en facebook
> 2. Las eliminé de mi lista de amigos....
> 3. He quitado a dos amigas de mi lasta de amigos...
> 4. Las he quitado de mi lista de amigos...*
> 
> 
> I am working on lo/le, so I am hoping I picked the right ones.


All  are correct, a typo ...I had unfriend*ed.... Also you can use the verbs tachar, suprimir, bprrar*


----------



## oliviadepopeye

Existe el verbo unfriend?


----------



## Cbes

cambiandodetema said:


> LACQUA, I think all the facebook posts I have read refer simply to facebook.  Where you are, they say *el facebook?*


Yes, also "el face"


----------



## Puentes_etéreos

oliviadepopeye said:


> Existe el verbo unfriend?


Yo me preguntaba lo mismo, pero si te fijas en el mismo sitio de Facebook mientras en la versión inglesa aparece la palabra "unfriend" para eliminar a un amigo aquí aparece "eliminar de mis amigos".


----------



## oliviadepopeye

Puentes_etéreos said:


> Yo me preguntaba lo mismo, pero si te fijas en el mismo sitio de Facebook mientras en la versión inglesa aparece la palabra "unfriend" para eliminar a un amigo aquí aparece "eliminar de mis amigos".


Es decir, que no existe como verbo  ( en WR no lo encontré ),solo  como léxico "facebookiano ".
(Ahora dirán que facebookiano tampoco existe . Cierto.)


----------



## victorcortes86

Y cómo se llama el botón para Unfriend?
Es decir, estoy traduciendo un sitio web social, y hay un botón de Unfriend.

Sorry, no tengo FB.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Si yo tuviera la oportunidad de bautizar un botón que sirviera para deshacer la supuesta amistad que se tiene con alguien, victorcortes86, le pondría «Romper» o «Romper con».

Bendito tú por no estar en Feisbuk, así que ¡ni se te ocurra volver a disculparte por ello!


----------



## victorcortes86

Sendro Páez said:


> Bendito tú por no estar en Feisbuk, así que ¡ni se te ocurra volver a disculparte por ello!


----------



## victorcortes86

Por cierto, me parece que se dice "Desagregar"


----------



## sound shift

oliviadepopeye said:


> Existe el verbo unfriend?


Dudo que exista fuera de facebook (¿y sitios afines?): no frecuento facebook y nunca lo había oído.


----------



## Amapolas

"Unfriend" es un neologismo acuñado para su uso en la redes sociales. Creo que todavía no hay una versión "oficial" de esta palabra en nuestro idioma, y podemos usar la que nos venga en gana. Yo personalmente diría que "me _desamigué _de fulanito en FB".


----------



## cambiandodetema

*Unfriend* is an official word in English.  It is listed in the Merriam-Webster Dictionary.

Thanks for all your help.  Such an interesting discussion.


----------



## Elcanario

La versión castellana sí existe. Desamigar, enemistar.
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Pues me habéis desasnado ambos. No sabía de la existencia de "unfriend" ni de "desamigarse" y, por lo visto, no había consultado el diccionario. 
(Enemistarse sí la conocía pero a mí personalmente me suena un poco fuerte para FB.)


----------



## Magazine

Amapolas said:


> Pues me habéis desasnado ambos. No sabía de la existencia de "unfriend" ni de "desamigarse" y, por lo visto, no había consultado el diccionario.
> (Enemistarse sí la conocía pero a mí personalmente me suena un poco fuerte para FB.)



Lo de unfriend o "to friend" en positivo sí lo conocía, como siempre en inglés ponen un "to" delante de un sustantivo y zas, nuevo verbo 

Desamigar, ni idea tampoco, viene en la RAE, pero no lo había oído nunca. No creo que _hablando (fuera del uso de FB)  _se usaría.


----------



## Amapolas

Yo en inglés conocía "befriend". ¿Quieres decir que en FB dicen _to friend_?


----------



## Magazine

Amapolas said:


> Yo en inglés conocía "befriend". ¿Quieres decir que en FB dicen _to friend_?



Exacto, el verbo "befriend" se ve que ha quedado archaico o queda muy _largo_ , ahora se dice_ to friend_ a secas 

"Please friend me on Facebook" Aproximadamente 209.000 resultados

Aproximadamente 825.000 resultados sin "please"

"Please befriend me on Facebook"  Aproximadamente 1.430 resultados


----------



## Amapolas

Se ve que el "please" se está pasando de moda también.


----------



## jsvillar

Como dice elCanario, en España a la gente se la amiga y se la desamiga en Facebook. Es absolutamente incorrecto, pero se dice.


----------

